# how to code polypectomy using hot snare over saline or epinephrine pillow?



## ncantello (Oct 23, 2008)

Is there a different cpt code used for a polypectomy using hot snare that mentions it was done over an epinephrine or saline pillow?


----------



## mkj2486 (Oct 24, 2008)

Did the physician inject saline or epinephrine? Because then you would code the injection with the snare polypectomy (45381 and 45385).


----------



## ncantello (Oct 24, 2008)

Once over a saline pillow and then a different day over an epinephrine pillow.  How would each of those be coded?  Thanks for your help!


----------



## ncantello (Oct 24, 2008)

Sorry,  he didn't mention that it was an injection.  He just states performed over saline pillow or over an epinephrine pillow.


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Oct 24, 2008)

Most likely he did inject, but he has to document that procedure in order to code for it.  Educate him on this.  In this case, you simply have 45385.


----------



## ncantello (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks!


----------

